# Bandas de dominicanos amenazan este fin de semana a madrileños "va a ser una cacería". Difunden mensajes de WhatsApp para evitar zonas en Madrid



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

Vienen los mejores.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Feb 2022)

e sun bulo de box, de la extrema derecha y de franco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Feb 2022)

Hay que ir de conquistador con yelmo y espada ropera de toledo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## petete44 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Feb 2022)

Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.

Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (9 Feb 2022)

Carapolla se pone en alerta roja y le dará la razón a la PZOE. Como si lo viera.


----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

100 pringaos tironucables montando bulla, me parto la caja.


----------



## El Pionero (9 Feb 2022)

Gracias Progres y políticos del R78 (PPSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, nacionalistas) jueces en convertir Madrid y España en un vertedero humano y tercermundismo.

Ni Olvido ni perdón


----------



## BHAN83 (9 Feb 2022)

Dominican Dont Play.


Si alguien hiciera Spaniards Dont Play, tardarian 0, en ser detenidos y desarticulados por asociacion ilicita.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Feb 2022)

Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...


----------



## El gostoso (9 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



El puto catolicismo dando por culo de nuevo, los tendríamos que haber pasado a cuchillo


----------



## El Pionero (9 Feb 2022)

Para esto no saldrán los caballeros,caballeros a por esta escoria marrón.

Es más fácil ir a por el remero, blanco español. Órdenes de los de arriba.


----------



## César92 (9 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vienen los mejores.



La España que trasnocha.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



de verdad esta puta mierda aporta algo positivo al mundo?


----------



## ugeruge (9 Feb 2022)

Monkeys don't play vs. Trinimonkeys
Fight!!!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> de verdad esta puta mierda aporta algo positivo al mundo?



Si no los cortas de raíz ...suelen reproducirse y amenazar el ecosistema


----------



## Nostalgia (9 Feb 2022)

Alguien que explique qué coño ha pasado ahora? Yo siempre salgo con navaja aquí les espero a estos maricones


----------



## El Pionero (9 Feb 2022)

Porqué no se van a matarse entre ellos a la calle Ferraz, la de Génova, la sede de Podemos, a la carrera de San Jerónimo, La Moncloa, Zarzuela.....

Todos esos lugares donde está gente que ha fomentado toda esta situación. Tienen derecho a disfrutar.


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Feb 2022)

Pero que salgan a machetear con mascarilla,

por favor


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (9 Feb 2022)

Ojalá sea una situación terrorífica, así se enterará la población y aprenderán lo que tienen que hacer con las cabras


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (9 Feb 2022)

A por ellos


----------



## Ces25 (9 Feb 2022)

THANK YOU......





*PP$oe*


----------



## ueee3 (9 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vienen los mejores.



Falsa bandera.


----------



## Archibald (9 Feb 2022)

gracias Pezoe


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.
> 
> Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.



No te preocupes, aunque te hayan echado de la oposicion seguro que encuentras tu lugar en el mundo, animo.


----------



## Schenker (9 Feb 2022)

Ni "latinoamérica" ni pollas, me parece que Horacio ni Séneca estuvieron nunca por allí. Sudacas de mierda y gracias.

Y ojalá fuera verdad que España se convirtiera en ese lodazal por un día. Así habría muertos por ambos bandos y la policía y el ejército usarían munición de verdad.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (9 Feb 2022)

Que salgan con hachas de obsidiana, eso de los machetes es muy de colonizador.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (9 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Porqué no se van a matarse entre ellos a la calle Ferraz, la de Génova, la sede de Podemos, a la carrera de San Jerónimo, La Moncloa, Zarzuela.....
> 
> Todos esos lugares donde está gente que ha fomentado toda esta situación. Tienen derecho a disfrutar.




Más lo disfrutarán los de Vallecas, Villaverde, Usera, etc donde ganan los rojos desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (9 Feb 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te preocupes, aunque te hayan echado de la oposicion seguro que encuentras tu lugar en el mundo, animo.



Yo nunca oposite para policia, quiza el opositor "capitalista y liberal" eres tu, funcivagos en Ejjjpaña hay muchos de todos los signos politicos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Feb 2022)

> Están circulando mensajes entre los jóvenes aconsejando evitar ciertas zonas del centro de Madrid para no ser atacados a machetazos.



jo, que alentador...


----------



## Vibrador letal (9 Feb 2022)

Habra que salir to lleno de calcamonias pa pasar inadvertio


----------



## Soy forero (9 Feb 2022)

Yo los juntaría con los menas en un recinto cerrado , les daría a todos un Machete y que se diviertan


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Feb 2022)

Al final va a haber que desear que pongan patas arriba el barrio de Salamanca, o que entren 200 en plan marabunta en el corte inglés y lo arrasen.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Yo los juntaría con los menas en un recinto cerrado , les daría a todos un Machete y que se diviertan



En las Ventas cual Coliseo del siglo XXI


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (9 Feb 2022)

joder con la extrema derecha las que lia.


----------



## Vibrador letal (9 Feb 2022)

La PP expulsando a quien le lleve la contraria a la psoe asesina








UPN castiga a Sayas y a Adanero con una expulsión de dos años y medio por votar contra la reforma laboral


El comité de garantías y de disciplina de UPN ha comunicado este miércoles a los diputados Sergio Sayas y Carlos García Adanero su expulsión temporal durante dos años y medio...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Feb 2022)

@Bercipotecado ILUMINANOS


----------



## Akira. (9 Feb 2022)

Y esos actos se ejecutarán con la legítima defensa de la justicia española, con la seguridad de que no les pasará nada a los agresores.


----------



## UpSpain (9 Feb 2022)

Es legal la caza de monos?


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Feb 2022)

bUENO ya saldra almeida con sus escopeteros que matan cotorras a cazar invasores panchitos no ?


----------



## Manteka (9 Feb 2022)

Entre los MENAS del PSOE y las bandas latinas de BOCS, estamos de lujo.


----------



## sirpask (9 Feb 2022)

Pues ya se sabe que hay que hacer. Decir a la gente que salga con normalidad para pasarselo bien, y al que la intente liar... Al ejercito, y a una mision a Somalia o a Yemen.


----------



## Iron IQ (9 Feb 2022)

Es que a estos los naturalizan tras solo dos años, otros mucho mejores deben esperar 10!


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Feb 2022)

¿Que pasa en principe pio?

¿A partir de que hora se supone que es peligroso?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (9 Feb 2022)

En mi trabajo hay sudamericanos, y no son pandilleros, no confundais, el que viene a trabajar con el que viene a parasitar, sea del pais que sea. A la gente con antecedentes habría que prohibirles la entrada, directamente. Este tipo de leyes guste o no, solo las puede hacer.... VOX


----------



## DarkNight (9 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



En Rep. Dominicana no hay indigenas. Son mulatos y negros de origen africano. Eso no es Peru, Guatemala o Paraguay. Hay que leer mas


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

Seguid votando con la polla y sin pensar nada. A disfrutar lo votado nanos!!!

Ya se paró a la extrema derecha, venga a disfrutarlo hijos de mala madre.


----------



## yixikh (9 Feb 2022)

pillo palomitas

mientras se maten entre ellos, perfecto


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Feb 2022)

Gracias,Carapolla.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Feb 2022)

No os extrañe que sea el propio estado el que esté montando estas historias para crear bulla de cara a las elecciones y despistar al personal, o poder crear un discurso de última hora que beneficie al gobierno.

Esto funciona así y el juego es muy sucio, a esas bandas les pagan un dinerillo y rápidamente las ponen a bailar, y si algo están es controladas por el CNI, la policia y toda esa gente.


----------



## Estais_avisados (9 Feb 2022)

Si fuera de Madrid compraría una katana funcional por menos de 100 euros y ya tú sabe mi broooo 

Tengo certificado de loco y consumo me libro de cárcel señores pero me llevo a todos por delante


----------



## 21creciente (9 Feb 2022)

Excelente


----------



## Julc (9 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



Siempre he dicho que los anglos lo hicieron mejor.
Todas nuestras excolonias son estercoleros tercermundistas.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (9 Feb 2022)

Joder, si esos mensajes no son fake espero que la Policía o los antidisturbios o quien corresponda tome buena nota. Una docena de francotiradores con proyectiles calmantes para elefantes en las azoteas y al día siguiente al que haya caído se le echa del país para siempre. 

O, lo que más me temo: el viernes y el sábado, antes de las erecciones castellanas, un grupo de incontrolados fascistas con camisetas de Franco, Hitler y Abascal toman las calles y apalean honestos y jovenes dominicanos que estaban plácidamente paseando por las calles.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Feb 2022)

Inmigración o natalidad


----------



## Baubens2 (9 Feb 2022)

Solo me preocupa que vayan a misa


----------



## Julc (9 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> En Rep. Dominicana no hay indigenas. Son mulatos y negros de origen africano. Eso no es Peru, Guatemala o Paraguay. Hay que leer mas



Por debajo de Texas, es todo la misma mierda.


----------



## clemenzzza (9 Feb 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Lo peor de ésto es que en este caso la mayoria no ha entrado ilegal, han entrado como Pedro por su casa por barajas.

Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soy forero (9 Feb 2022)

Guerra de bandas de toda la vida de dios, a lo San Andreas


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vienen los mejores.




jajajjaja menudas mariconas los progres rojillos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> e sun bulo de box, de la extrema derecha y de franco



encima lo has puesto en el orden correcto, mis dieses


----------



## Progretón (9 Feb 2022)

.
Que al Nachete le diesen machete sería el _summun_ de la justicia poética.







Pero va a ser que no, como buen progre caviar es de barrio bueno.


----------



## coxones_avinagrados (9 Feb 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> Monkeys don't play vs. Trinimonkeys
> Fight!!!!



que duda cabe, funcionaban genial, todo organizadito, unas mantanzas organizadas por parte de las tribus poderosas

esos espectaculares ritos, de arrancar corazones,

pero como estaba ya cansados de tanta bondad, se unieron las tribus perdedoras a cuatro españolitos

y derrocaron esa organización tan fantástica, te has preguntado como un país como España, con una poblacion reducida
para el tamaño de Latinoamérica pudo conquistar todo, te da tu cerebro para adivinarlo ...no? no será que muchas tribus
y pueblos se unieron a los españoles sin pensarlo contra tu fantástica organización de paz y amor ?

y si tu cerebro te alcanza, intenta ver esto , y después reposas un poco, (es colombiano, por cierto, con unos conocimientos que tu ni de lejos tienes)


----------



## Gotthard (9 Feb 2022)

Si esto fuera su pais de origen esos DDP y demas criminales estarian todos muertos por las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. El BOPE en Brasil, los Lince en Republica Dominicana, la FES y los Jaguares de El Salvador. Es la solución ya que hemos importado ese salvajismo criminal hay que tener el remedio.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> .
> Que al Nachete le diesen machete sería el _summun_ de la justicia poética.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 937470
> ...



Machete al Nachete, bueno cualquier rojo macheteado me vale, a por ellos hermanos cobrisos! haced el trabajo que los españoles no queremos hacer desde hace décadas, limpiar nuestro puto país de traidores


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Feb 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Siempre he dicho que los anglos lo hicieron mejor.
> Todas nuestras excolonias son estercoleros tercermundistas.



Empezaron a serlo desde que se independizaron de España, así que el problema no fue el Imperio sino que terminara.


----------



## Espartano27 (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (9 Feb 2022)

Vienen los mejores y quieren pagarnos las pensiones y tal y tal y tal...
España, un país de gilipollas.


----------



## Iron John (9 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.
> 
> Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.



Creo que este fin de semana la policía va a estar ocupada desarticulando una peligrosa banda nazi que ha quemado una bandera gay en algún sitio y mostrarán los cuchillos que tenían en la cocina, unos "libros peligrosos" y un pistolón antiguo de decoración que uno tenía en el salón de la casa.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Feb 2022)

Cuatro tontos que ni Dios va a hacer caso.


Si quieres venganza, no lo anuncias por whassap. Y menos contra quien no quieres vengarte.


Por eso estas bandas no dejan de ser carne de cañon para las verdaderas mafias y grupos organizados. No tienen a un tio que tenga una neurona.


Sudakillas sin peligro. Un par de ostias y vuelven a ser obedientes como sus ancestros.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.
> 
> Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.



A la Policía eso de ir a por ellos le encantaría, tienen más cojones que tú de aquí a Pekin, te olvidas de unos pequeños detalles, se llaman Leyes blandas y jueces ídem.

De nada, eh!


----------



## Progretón (9 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si esto fuera un pais normal esos DDP estarian todos muertos por las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado.



España no es normal, tampoco lo es Europa occidental.

Pensar que esto ocurre en China o en Rusia ... La sola difusión de un mensaje así tendría al alcalde del lugar y al ministro de Interior cagándose por la parta baja: Xi Jinping o Putin estarían pidiéndoles cuentas. El alcalde y el ministro dirían al presidente que se trata de un bulo, al tiempo que la policía y el ejército se estaban cargando a esas ratas sin ninguna misericordia; el presidente haría que se creía lo del bulo.


----------



## dcisneros (9 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Gracias Progres y políticos del R78 (PPSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, nacionalistas) jueces en convertir Madrid y España en un vertedero humano y tercermundismo.
> 
> Ni Olvido ni perdón



Limpia Madrid


----------



## hyugaa (9 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Gracias Progres y políticos del R78 (PPSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, nacionalistas) jueces en convertir Madrid y España en un vertedero humano y tercermundismo.
> 
> Ni Olvido ni perdón



DA LAS GRACIAS A LOS VOTANTES !!!!


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

vienen los mejores HinGeniHeros..


----------



## Hazmerreír (9 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Habra que salir to lleno de calcamonias pa pasar inadvertio



El problema es la estatura, tendríamos que cortarnos las piennas.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> El puto catolicismo dando por culo de nuevo, los tendríamos que haber pasado a cuchillo



que escribes tarao de los cojones


----------



## Genomito (9 Feb 2022)

Les hemos fallado


----------



## Progretón (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

Ese debería ser el plan.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



pero los asesinatos los ejecutan los Ombres.....


blanquitos guardiaciviles de Misa diaria


----------



## CommiePig (9 Feb 2022)

Progretón dijo:


>



que se los meta en su Palacete


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Si la policía no se mete a saco con esta mierda YA, el desprecio que tendré a la CNP será extremo. Más de lo que ya se merecen después de tanto cumplir órdenes.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (9 Feb 2022)

Te clavarán dos machetes en el pecho, pero serás feliz, agenda 2030


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (9 Feb 2022)

cuanto peor , mejor
habrán d morir muchos inocentes aún ANTES de las reacciones serias

no seáis vosotros uno de esos inocentes, estad alerta


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Feb 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> de verdad esta puta mierda aporta algo positivo al mundo?


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> cuanto peor , mejor
> habrán d morir muchos inocentes aún ANTES de las reacciones serias
> 
> no seáis vosotros uno de esos inocentes, estad alerta




O que sea el hijo de un juez o político. 
Hasta que no le dieron una paliza al hijo de un político de la Rioja, no se empezó a hablar del peligro de los menas de la boca de los políticos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 937505




No es ninguna tontería.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Feb 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



No solo la inmigración ilegal trae inseguridad, la que la trae es legal y llega por Barajas.


----------



## Progretón (9 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> O que sea el hijo de un juez o político.
> Hasta que no le dieron una paliza al hijo de un político de la Rioja, no se empezó a hablar del peligro de los menas de la boca de los políticos.



Pero sólo hablar, que hacer algo ya sería _rasista_.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (9 Feb 2022)

el problema es q aunq pares la importación ya TENEMOS UN PROBLEMA GORDIISMO AQUI


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



TRAIDORA


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Feb 2022)

Y estos son los que vox quiere que vengan por ser de nuestro entorno cultural y tienen el mismo idioma y costumbres.
Hijos de puta todos, y que la gente siga creyendo en los políticos de mierda.


----------



## s4d (9 Feb 2022)

Los q vivais x las zonas afectadas y tengais terraza, buenos ventanales o una azotea guapa, podriais pasar un finde entretenido y a la vez hacer un favor a la humanidad ...


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Lo importante es... ¿Hará la policía algo de OFICIO? como es su deber o si no hay órdenes no se bajarán del coche como apesebrados que son...


----------



## otroyomismo (9 Feb 2022)

s4d dijo:


> Los q vivais x las zonas afectadas y tengais terraza, buenos ventanales o una azotea guapa, podriais pasar un finde entretenido y a la vez hacer un favor a la humanidad ...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 937515



Me encantan los Dragunov. Si algun dia pillo arma, sera su version civil, el Tiger


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (9 Feb 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Habra que salir to lleno de calcamonias pa pasar inadvertio



Y con los collares más ridiculos que encontremos.


----------



## Turek (9 Feb 2022)

Está claro, hay que subir los machetes a 20€.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (9 Feb 2022)

a ver q pasa el finde...será interesante....
Ahora imaginaros los padres d los chavales madrileños q salen todos los fines de semana...yo me preocuparía


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo importante es... ¿Hará la policía algo de OFICIO? como es su deber o si no hay órdenes no se bajarán del coche como apesebrados que son...




Salieron pitando cuando unos niñatos les lanzaron bolas de nieva cuando cayó Filomena, imagínate ante monos con machetes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Feb 2022)

El paraíso de vox


----------



## Perroviolin (9 Feb 2022)

Que jueguen que jueguen.... Con la de skinheads que ay en madrid...


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Feb 2022)

Espero que la policía tenga orden de disparar a matar


----------



## arrestado en casa (9 Feb 2022)

Qué coñazo de foro


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Perroviolin dijo:


> Que jueguen que jueguen.... Con la de skinheads que ay en madrid...



No hay ya. A esos si les extinguieron y además los jóvenes hoy son progres la mayoría.


----------



## favelados (9 Feb 2022)

Es una venganza por haberles mandado primero a Bono y ahora a Felipe Gonsales


----------



## InKilinaTor (9 Feb 2022)

Que partido está a favor d traer latinoamericanos?

Sisi esos con una misma cultura, una misma lengua, con una misma cosmovisión del mundo.


VOX DERROICION


----------



## Me voy del foro (9 Feb 2022)

Echenike que dice de sus niños?


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Feb 2022)

Los boomers ya lo hicieron








Cientos de jóvenes atacan a inmigrantes para vengar el crimen de Villaverde


300 chicos recorrieron el barrio desatando el miedo entre los extranjeros




elpais.com


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (9 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Te clavarán dos machetes en el pecho, pero serás feliz, agenda 2030



no tendrás seguridad y serás feliz


----------



## Perroviolin (9 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No hay ya. A esos si les extinguieron y además los jóvenes hoy son progres la mayoría.



Puedes sacar un skin de madrid pero no puedes sacarle los skins a madrid.... De hecho solian ser mas peligrosos los skins que los otros... Al menos por alpedrete y algunos pueblitos... Mas q ns porqie pegaban a todo dios incluso entre ellos... XD


----------



## llabiegu (9 Feb 2022)

Caballero, caballero, subase la mascarilla


----------



## petete44 (9 Feb 2022)

Suecia eliminó todas las restricciones por la pandemia y dejó de considerar al COVID-19 como una enfermedad crítica


El gobierno tomó la decisión en base al alto porcentaje de población vacunada y a la menor peligrosidad de la variante Ómicron




www.infobae.com


----------



## Carpulux (9 Feb 2022)

LoSecta hará un especial con conexiones en directo. 

Los nenes de Ayuso, en busca de una vida mejor.


----------



## [_+-+_] (9 Feb 2022)

Hale, pa la carcel por delitos de odio contra los macheteros del amor


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Los boomers ya lo hicieron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que boomer? 2005 entre 15 y 20 años. Hoy tienen 37 los más mayores.


----------



## kettlebell (9 Feb 2022)

Y mientras el dinero lo gastamos aqui..









Los cazas de combate de Albacete se preparan para interceptar aviones de Rusia en el Báltico


España no es un país soberano, es dependiente de terceros países lacayos de las élites, por eso no es de extrañar que se intervenga en guerras en las que nadie nos ha llamado. Los Eurofighter del Ejército del Aire con base en Albacete ultiman los detalles para desplegarse en Bulgaria, desde...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

No, no los pueden controlar la policía que les pagamos bien. La gente no puede hacer nada porque a ti sí te detienen rápido. Ah y la unión entre la gente la estoy esperando. En este país la gente se dedica a joder al otro y comer la poya al poderoso.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Que boomer? 2005 entre 15 y 20 años. Hoy tienen 37 los más mayores.



Ok, se juntaron que es lo importante


----------



## Galvani (9 Feb 2022)

Ya, pero a ese partido se lo cargan. Ya los hay desde hace mucho y nunca se llegó a nada importante.


----------



## XRL (9 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



que verguenza de mujeres

las chortinas se buscan a los negros en sus 20 para que en sus 40 las mantengan a ellas (y a sus hijos negros-moros-gitanos-panchos) los españoles o el estado con los impuestos de todos

y antes de los negros se iban con los malotes y gitanos,vamos que no es nuevo de ahora ni mucho menos

que seres mas tristes


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Feb 2022)

tenemos que raparnos y sacar la bomber entonces?...


----------



## Tzadik (9 Feb 2022)

BLM a la española con dominicanos y marroquies amoñecando blanquitos...



Se dijo que esto iba a ocurrir y aqui esta... lo que si es verdad es que no esperaba algo asi tan pronto... disfruten de sus, ahora si, trampas mortales, llamadas ciudades


----------



## Remero consentido (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xάος (9 Feb 2022)

Los latinos y sus machetes son como los gladiadores con sus sicas, pero con menos glamour.
Mientras no salga herido el público... Que siga el espectáculo.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (9 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Los latinos y sus machetes son como los gladiadores con sus sicas, pero con menos glamour.
> Mientras no salga herido el público... Que siga el espectáculo.



Pero que lo hagan en Francia o en otro lado, y nos reimos todos, pero viendolo desde la TV


----------



## GatoAzul (9 Feb 2022)

Ahora que Felipe González y José Bono se han hecho dominicanos (Bono se encarga de asesorar a la policía dominicana en su proceso de "transformación") estarán limpiando ese país mandando a lo que no quieren allí para España.

Felipe González recibe la nacionalidad dominicana privilegiada (vozpopuli.com) 

José Bono asesorará a la Policía dominicana en su proceso de transformación | Público (publico.es)


----------



## AMP (9 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



En realidad (casi) lo hicimos. La mayoría de los dominicanos actuales son descendientes de africanos.


----------



## River in the street (9 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



Los anglomierdas no son ningun ejemplo, ellos estan llenos de pakis e indis


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

A ver si con un poco de suerte se cruzan dos bandas........... Incluso de distintas culturas. Ya tu sabehhhhhh, hamego segarro


----------



## Maestro Panda (9 Feb 2022)

La que está liando Colau en Madrid.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Feb 2022)

Que pesado que eres colega. A ignorados


----------



## JB12 (9 Feb 2022)

La notícia de los 2 muertos del pasado fin de semana estaba escondida en los "mass mierda" mandrileños... la chulería mata.


----------



## Manzanares (9 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Gracias Progres y políticos del R78 (PPSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, nacionalistas) jueces en convertir Madrid y España en un vertedero humano y tercermundismo.
> 
> Ni Olvido ni perdón




Convirtiendo Madrid en un lodazal, maldito R78.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Feb 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>




Pues no será el Abascal el que se haya matado a trabajar.

Saludos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Los boomers ya lo hicieron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De esto sólo hace 16 años. 
Ahora los chavales quieren ser como ellos.
Antes saalían a cazarlos cuando se pasaban.

Que vergüenza por Dios.


----------



## asakopako (9 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pues no será el Abascal el que se haya matado a trabajar.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que da puto asco. la golfinger cubana.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Feb 2022)

Cuanto peor, mejor. 
Desearía que no fuese un bulo y que de verdac corriese la sangre por Madrid. Panchos, moros, negros, caribeños y de más ralea, ahí y se maten todos entre ellos, y si de casual pillan a uno que iba pasando por ahí, que disfrute de lo votado. Sólo así abriría el personal los putos ojos. 
Pero no, solo serán titulares y noticias asusta viejas.


----------



## Me voy del foro (9 Feb 2022)

que tiene de bueno Madrid entre lo cara, contaminada y ahora peligrosa de muerte por machete


----------



## NoTV (9 Feb 2022)

Qué bonito Pepe, fque bomitoooooo... Que instauren el. Puto medievo ya


----------



## Me voy del foro (9 Feb 2022)

o se baja la edad penal a 16 o mejor no pisar esa ciudad, y eso que con el Bernabéu va a estar para visitar Madrid con los conciertos buenos todo el año


----------



## reconvertido (9 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tenemos que raparnos y sacar la bomber entonces?...



El tubo de hierro.
Es rígido.
Rompe huesos.
El acero es más blando.


----------



## WasP (9 Feb 2022)

Me voy del foro dijo:


> o se baja la edad penal a 16 o mejor no pisar esa ciudad, y eso que con el Bernabéu va a estar para visitar Madrid con los conciertos buenos todo el año



No hace falta tomar una medida tan drástica como bajar la edad penal, lo cual afecta a todo el mundo, basta con especificar que determinados tipos de delitos en determinadas circunstancias y con según que agravantes se juzgan por lo penal aunque sea menor. Es decir, las leyes preveen estos mecanismos. Lo de bajar la edad penal así a lo bruto me parece matar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Feb 2022)

NoTV dijo:


> Qué bonito Pepe, fque bomitoooooo... Que instauren el. Puto medievo ya



Derecho a portar armas Y USARLAS EN AUTODEFENSA.
Y cacerías ciudadanas al delincuente y linchamiento público.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (9 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Los boomers ya lo hicieron
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Queda muy feo organizar "cacerías". Si se hace por redes antisociales, encima se deja rastro de los organizadores y parte de los asistentes. Lo ideal es convocar manifestaciones legales "para pedir mejoras en la seguridad ciudadana", sobretodo tras algún crimen de cierta importancia, y bueno, puede que el ambiente se caldee y "pasen cosas"


----------



## dabuti (9 Feb 2022)

¿Piensa a hacer algo Ayuso y su policía municipal?

Disfruten de los fachapanchos, Madriles.


----------



## lascanteras723 (9 Feb 2022)

Esto no se puede tolerar. Estas bandas deben ser disueltas.


----------



## Me voy del foro (9 Feb 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Piensa a hacer algo Ayuso y su policía municipal?
> 
> Disfruten de los fachapanchos, Madriles.



EL PP y tu PSOE que te paga son la misma basura del cabal, espero que las violen a sus hijas y les den buenos machetazos, ese será el Karma que todos esperamos


----------



## WasP (9 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 937623



Bueno, ahí tienes algo que sí se puede legislar. Seguramente en España no se pide licencia ni identificación para un machete porque el uso criminal de estos no es algo autóctono sino una cuestión importada. 

Pues tan sencillo como introducir legislación que considere a los machetes como armas que requieren identificación para su compra, y establecer en qué tipo de tiendas se pueden vender. Seguramente sería fácil que siguieran adquiriéndolos, pero cuando queda un rastro de identidad asociado a la compra estrechas mucho el círculo en torno a esta gente.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Feb 2022)

Parece que alguien quisiera montar un follón. Estando la cosa fresca es difícil ver ahora quien anda detrás del asunto y qué es lo que se pretende con esto. Si hacer un ensayo de manipùlación para algo más grave, si provocar el surgimiento de movimientos violentos, si es una simple maniobra de distracción.

Ahora que lo de la plandemia parece remitir, y visto que muy posiblemente el viejo olfateador se raje ante Putin, algo tienen que inventar para mantener el estado de shock.


----------



## NoTV (9 Feb 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Derecho a portar armas Y USARLAS EN AUTODEFENSA.
> Y cacerías ciudadanas al delincuente y linchamiento público.



Yo con una 9mm me. Apaño, ya si eso alguien me llevará tabaco a Puerto 2 y haré algún vis a vis si me. Dejan pero a mi núcleo familiar no lo tocan... Es lo que hay, en 4 tacos estoy otra vez en. El. Mercado


----------



## INE (10 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>


----------



## De Copas (10 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué zonas son? Por aquello de evitarlas...


----------



## germano89 (10 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Los boomers ya lo hicieron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Observemos como cambia el periodismo en 15 años:

cito:
- "Mientras, al menos 300 jóvenes de entre 15 y 20 años tomaron las calles a la caza del inmigrante. Según la policía, entre ellos había elementos de extrema derecha *y de ultraizquierda. "*

*- "Pánico *en las calles:
La avalancha de *chicos* sembró el pánico por las calles de la colonia de Oroquieta y la Ciudad de los Ángeles."

- "Los *alborotadores* agredieron al menos a cuatro *inmigrantes. "*

- "La policía, desplegada por todo el barrio, no actuó en ningún momento y acudía al lugar de los incidentes cuando las agresiones ya habían sucedido. " (esto por lo visto no cambia)

- "Por la mañana, un cartel firmado por el grupo de ultra derecha Bases Autónomas de Alcorcón invitaba a rebelarse contra los inmigrantes: Ellos [los inmigrantes] viven como reyes [...] y tú, que pagas todos los impuestos del mundo, ¿encima tienes que callarte? ¡No a la inmigración! Rebélate. Los españoles primero". (dando voz a los disidentes)

- "Un hombre trajeado aseguraba en el banco: "Yo ya tengo claro a quien voy a votar las próximas elecciones para que hagan algo, saquen un escaño y metan ruido en el Parlamento" (fomentando la particiación electoral desde siempre, esto no ha cambiado mucho)

- "Según Méndez (delegado del gobierno), "estos delitos ponen de manifiesto *el fracaso de nuestro modelo de convivencia". *( Qué ven mis ojos)

- " El consejero de Justicia e Interior, Alfredo Prada, reclamó "*recursos económicos* con reflejo en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado", *o no se resolverán los problemas* que estamos viviendo" (Soltando pasta pública desde la época de Viriato)

Y con estos pequeños detalles uno observa cómo era la prensa hace 15 años, no hace tanto. Y empieza a entender que esto que hacen ahora viene de lejos.


----------



## CocoVin (10 Feb 2022)

Y con estos Vox quiere repoblar los pueblos...


----------



## Nefersen (10 Feb 2022)

La solución que proponen en la Cuatro y la Sexta es crear un registro de todas los machetes y navajas que se vendan oficialmente. Una gran idea.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Feb 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Observemos como cambia el periodismo en 15 años:
> 
> cito:
> - "Mientras, al menos 300 jóvenes de entre 15 y 20 años tomaron las calles a la caza del inmigrante. Según la policía, entre ellos había elementos de extrema derecha *y de ultraizquierda. "*
> ...



Bien visto amigo, al final se ha podido ver el resultado


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Queda muy feo organizar "cacerías". Si se hace por redes antisociales, encima se deja rastro de los organizadores y parte de los asistentes. Lo ideal es convocar manifestaciones legales "para pedir mejoras en la seguridad ciudadana", sobretodo tras algún crimen de cierta importancia, y bueno, puede que el ambiente se caldee y "pasen cosas"



No me creo nada de lo que redactaron. Quién te dice que no fueran los amigos del fallecido?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (10 Feb 2022)

Imaginas que el gobierno convoca una jornada de caza para los cazadores de españa para cazar a cualquiera que lleve un machete por la calle?

Seria digno de ver , yo me apuntaría siempre y cuando dieran autorización


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Feb 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Imaginas que el gobierno convoca una jornada de caza para los cazadores de españa para cazar a cualquiera que lleve un machete por la calle?
> 
> Seria digno de ver , yo me apuntaría siempre y cuando dieran autorización



Algo como el día de la purga?


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> e sun bulo de box, de la extrema derecha y de franco



Pantaaaaaaaaaaaanos!


----------



## jaimitoabogado (10 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Algo como el día de la purga?



Más bien como una batida de caza mayor Pero en lugar de jabalís o venado, pandilleros .

Es solo 7na fantasía GC, no te sulfures


----------



## Mtk (10 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.
> 
> Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.



Los pagas para que los lleven corriendo a un juzgado donde los puedan soltar. Eso sí tienen 
Ganas de trabajar que ya es decir.


----------



## Evolucionista (10 Feb 2022)

Y la policía tocándose los cojones porque reciben órdenes de no actuar si los delincuentes son de razas inferiores salvajes. Pero si salieran unos cuantos españoles blanquitos en las redes sociales advirtiendo a los amerindios, a los negros o a los moros no pasar una tarde por un barrio cualquiera de España, la policía iría masivamente armados con todo su arsenal y muchos furgones a arrestar a los nazis fascistas por delito de odio e incitación a la violencia. Pero como son indios, moritos o negritos, no hay delito. Luego se preguntan muchos policías por qué los ciudadanos los odiamos cada vez más.


----------



## lostsoul242 (10 Feb 2022)

Proximamente en los mejores cines


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

Lo que e habría que hacer es cazar a esos monos


----------



## rondo (10 Feb 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Es legal la caza de monos?



Es legitima


----------



## imaginARIO (10 Feb 2022)

En La Secta dicen que la culpa es de BoX...


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (10 Feb 2022)

Soy de madrid y la verdad ya no se puede vivir aca con la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay, para colmo andan armados con cuchillos y venden drogas.... increible lo que esta viviendo mi querida españa


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Yo los juntaría con los menas en un recinto cerrado , les daría a todos un Machete y que se diviertan



Fecundo la moción. 

Además cobraría entrada y rularia apuestas.
Así a lo tonto te librabas de " marrones" a la par que te sacabas un dinerillo


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay sudamericanos, y no son pandilleros, no confundais, el que viene a trabajar con el que viene a parasitar, sea del pais que sea. A la gente con antecedentes habría que prohibirles la entrada, directamente. Este tipo de leyes guste o no, solo las puede hacer.... VOX



Tampoco soy reacio con la inmigración siempre que aporten al país y si es mejor que sean boers para que ocupen la expaña vaciada.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Los suecos, alemanes son aburridos para las bigotudas, ellas quieren simios que Bailén con un IQ de 75.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que verguenza de mujeres
> 
> las chortinas se buscan a los negros en sus 20 para que en sus 40 las mantengan a ellas (y a sus hijos negros-moros-gitanos-panchos) los españoles o el estado con los impuestos de todos
> 
> ...



No creas,la mayoría que se meten con negros y marrones no tiene hijos, los abortan. Sin el aborto hace tiempo que España hubiese sido mitad panchimoronigger.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Soy eugenista. Los negros pueden ser reemplazados sexualmente por un caballo y no pasaría nada.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Soy de madrid y la verdad ya no se puede vivir aca con la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay, para colmo andan armados con cuchillos y venden drogas.... increible lo que esta viviendo mi querida españa



7 millones de inmigrantes tercermundistas con nacionalidad, en realidad los españoles son solo 40 Mill.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Feb 2022)

Galapagar no pilla cerca de Madrid? Ah, que la rata jorobada tiene a la guardia civil de escolta, pagada por nosotros, claro.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (10 Feb 2022)

Os acordáis cuando el gobierno progre eliminó la obligatoriedad de visados a los dominicanos para venir a paladas a España? 

Pues gracias pzoe


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Dominican Dont Play.
> 
> 
> Si alguien hiciera Spaniards Dont Play, tardarian 0, en ser detenidos y desartilucados por asociacion ilicita.



Y sus familias arruinadas.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Feb 2022)

España importa tercermundistas y tiene tercermundismo en sus calles. No se podía saber...


----------



## baifo (10 Feb 2022)

Dí-ablo...


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Feb 2022)

A disfrutar los Ayusado!!!

Mierdadrid cociendose en su propia salsa se libertah!!


----------



## avioneti (10 Feb 2022)

pero eso no es zona centro?


----------



## kyohan (10 Feb 2022)

Propongo habilitar machetódromos, es decir, espacios habilitados para el ocio a puerta cerrada, fuera de miradas indiscretas.


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Feb 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> tenemos que raparnos y sacar la bomber entonces?...



Los tirantes y las Dr.marteens con punta de acero , q ahora ya creo no llevan punta de acero


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> 100 pringaos tironucables montando bulla, me parto la caja.



Panchos que no sé qué hacen en España.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Feb 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Panchos que no sé qué hacen en España.



Ha dicho su frase, jojojo


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Soy de madrid y la verdad ya no se puede vivir aca con la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay, para colmo andan armados con cuchillos y venden drogas.... increible lo que esta viviendo mi querida españa



Tú eres de Madrid mis narices... de Madrid en América en todo caso.


----------



## Poncio (10 Feb 2022)

Dicen los taurinos que corrida de expectación corrida de decepción. No creo que se produzca el holocausto caníbal, ayer parece que la Delegada del Gobierno salió de su letargo y amenazó con sacar a la poli a hacer su trabajo y con detenciones a "la rasa" y a los hermanos cobrisos.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Feb 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Dicen los taurinos que corrida de expectación corrida de decepción. No creo que se produzca el holocausto caníbal, ayer parece que la Delegada del Gobierno salió de su letargo y amenazó con sacar a la poli a hacer su trabajo y con detenciones a "la rasa" y a los hermanos cobrisos.



*Los políticos nos los meten en España y luego nos hacen creer que van a encontrar una solución.*
Traidores.


----------



## El gostoso (10 Feb 2022)

Que fealdad y que horror


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...




Como si en Inglaterra no tuvieran problemas con la moronegrada.


----------



## Avila256 (10 Feb 2022)

Da igual, aquí no pasa nada.
¿ Ahora dan caza al españolito ?

Serán sus costumbres, si te quejas, eres racista.

Hay que darles más paguitas para que descansen en sus casasitas sin trabajar, no a nada aportan nada a esta sociedad xenófoba.


----------



## FernandoGTR (10 Feb 2022)

O que se levante una legion de Templarios y empiecen a cortar cabezas o manos... no manos no que sino hay que mantenerlos.


----------



## PACOJONES (10 Feb 2022)

EEEEJJJJJJQUUEEEEEE ME DA MIEDO IR WARCELONA PORQUE HAY MUCHA DELINCUANSIA Y MEHOR ME QUEDO EN LA CAPITA


----------



## CommiePig (10 Feb 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Como si en Inglaterra no tuvieran problemas con la moronegrada.



en Calais tienen su getto de inmigrantes ilegales preparado para asaltar la isla

por cierto, numerosos robos y violaciones..


pero ahhh es lo BotaO


----------



## SrPurpuron (10 Feb 2022)

Se ponen a unos cuantos menas y etnianos en circulación y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Feb 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Tampoco soy reacio con la inmigración siempre que aporten al país y si es mejor que sean boers para que ocupen la expaña vaciada.



Siempre con la misma frase de mierda de que si vienen a trabajar no me importa que estén aquí. Sois retrasados mentales, con el paro que hay deberían estar todos fuera del país. A mi si me importa, quitan el trabajo a los españoles, bajan los sueldos de los españoles y aumentan los precios de la vivienda.

No aportan nada bueno a la sociedad, trabajen o no.

Subnormales, que no valéis para nada, no tenéis ni un mínimo de sentido común.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (10 Feb 2022)

...warcelona, colau?

Toda la clase política es culpable.


----------



## ferrys (10 Feb 2022)

Me llegan noticias de que se están organizando grupos de charos con ovarios para ir a por los latinos. Irene va a la cabeza en tetas. Que tiemblen.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (10 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



Los que acabaron con el imperio Español fueron los blanquitos ricos traidores,los indígenas eran TODOS leales a la corona,LEE un poco


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Feb 2022)

pues al jincho ese le llevan a dar masterclass a universidades...

de algún modo siempre hay gente promocionando la quincallería









El Jincho de Orcasitas impartirá una clase magistral en la Universidad de Valencia


Si le preguntas por los estudios a El Jincho de Orcasitas, seguramente te dirá que él ha estudiado en la universidad de la vida. El pujante rapero madrileño, que antes de dedicarse




www.elmundo.es







Ancient Warrior dijo:


>


----------



## Jackblack (10 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Gracias Progres y políticos del R78 (PPSOE, Podemos, Ciudadanos, nacionalistas) jueces en convertir Madrid y España en un vertedero humano y tercermundismo.
> 
> Ni Olvido ni perdón



Dices q no olvidas pero si lo haces. 
T olvidaste de NEWPP2.0 osea vox.
De nada.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Los que acabaron con el imperio Español fueron los blanquitos ricos traidores,los indígenas eran TODOS leales a la corona,LEE un poco



Te venden que eran guerras por la independencia y no dejaron de ser mas o menos "guerras civiles"


----------



## Poncio (10 Feb 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> *Los políticos nos los meten en España y luego nos hacen creer que van a encontrar una solución.*
> Traidores.



No, no, a ellos se la suda ( a todos), lo que pasa es que llevan en todas las desconexiones locales de todo el espectro radioeléctrico desdela Ser hasta me atrevería a decir Radio María apretando con el tema toda la semana. El problema es que Madris no tiene policía autonómica y claro esta señora ha tenido que salir a decir algo si quiere seguir teniendo alguna opción de de quitarle la vara de mando a Carapolla, que es para lo que la ha puesto ahí Peter Sanches, no para lidiar con los hermanos cobrisos y sus diferencias fronterizas y territoriales con los de "La Rasa", Los Calés y los Amegos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 Feb 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Te venden que eran guerras por la independencia y no dejaron de ser mas o menos "guerras civiles"



Los criollos se aliaron con los ingleses y llevan desde entonces saqueando sus países y echándonos la culpa a nosotros.


----------



## Poncho129 (10 Feb 2022)

Yo siempre lo he dicho: Al final habrá que salir con pistola a la calle.
Así si te sale un pancho, un musulmarrano o un simio de mierda con el machetito le metes un tiro y a tomar por culo ("toma, pum gilipollas, muérete"). El problema es que entonces la policía sí que iría a por tí. No en vano los muy subnormales me bloquearon para que no les mandara más mensajes el Twitter por decirles las verdades que no le gustan. Al final, fue la propia Twitter la que me bloqueó la cuenta porque "lanzaba mensajes de odio". Eso sí, si eres musulmarrano y dices que vas "a cortar el cuello a todos los españoles y a convertir a todas las españolas en esclavas sexuales", entonces no odias para Twitter. Deben de ser mensajes multiculturales de amor.


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


>



Pero es que de estos es esperable... lo que no sería esperable es que patriotas de " derechas" como VOX que dicen que van a salvar España nos meta panchos también.
*PEro vamos que VOX trabaja para los de (((siempre))) como todos.*


----------



## -Alexia- (10 Feb 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los criollos se aliaron con los ingleses y llevan desde entonces saqueando sus países y echándonos la culpa a nosotros.



Claro claro... el hecho de que sean todos negros/ amerindios no tiene nada que ver.
Es curioso que en Brasil, por ejemplo el sur que es bastante más próspero, esté habitado por europeos y el norte que es un estercolero por africanos y amerindios...* No, no es curioso, ocurre en toda Letrinoamerica, lugar de mayoría amerindia/negra lugar que es un estercolero*.


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Feb 2022)

DISFRUTEN DE LOS INMIGRANTES FAVORITOS DE BOCS, VERDADEROS "HERMANOS DE CULTURA Y LENGUA" Y TAL....


----------



## Gorkako (10 Feb 2022)

Pos nada, no se sale por el centro y que las bandas/menas o su madre montada a caballo la líen 2 veces con los 4 guiris... cuando meten a un par verás como toman algún tipo de solución... (es una putada? sí... pero somos así de lumbres)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Feb 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Yo siempre lo he dicho: Al final habrá que salir con pistola a la calle.
> Así si te sale un pancho, un musulmarrano o un simio de mierda con el machetito le metes un tiro y a tomar por culo ("toma, pum gilipollas, muérete"). El problema es que entonces la policía sí que iría a por tí. No en vano los muy subnormales me bloquearon para que no les mandara más mensajes el Twitter por decirles las verdades que no le gustan. Al final, fue la propia Twitter la que me bloqueó la cuenta porque "lanzaba mensajes de odio". Eso sí, si eres musulmarrano y dices que vas "a cortar el cuello a todos los españoles y a convertir a todas las españolas en esclavas sexuales", entonces no odias para Twitter. Deben de ser mensajes multiculturales de amor.




El argentino éste sabe.

Hay que tener cocaina y pipí en casa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Y tu vienes aquí a promover esta mierda... a darle publicidad...
> 
> Qué bien!





De publicidad nada, este foro lo lee más gente de la que te imaginas, cuanto más se vea en foros de difusión la mierda que tenemos encima mejor.

A raíz de esto, ayer, se generó un debate en Twitter sobre la moronegradanwue sobra en España, y no había visto tanta opinión poniendo a parir a los monos estos con machete en mi vida, hasta de tuitstars pedorros que son del bando progre. 
Que hay un peligro en España está clarísimo.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> De publicidad nada, este foro lo lee más gente de la que te imaginas, cuanto más se vea en foros de difusión la mierda que tenemos encima mejor.
> 
> A raíz de esto, ayer, se generó un *debate en Twitter* sobre la moronegradanwue sobra en España, y no había visto tanta opinión poniendo a parir a los monos estos con machete en mi vida, hasta de tuitstars pedorros que son del bando progre.
> Que hay un peligro en España está clarísimo.



es posible enlace?


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> es posible enlace?




Tienes que ir a por los hashtags de menas, el Chuky, Jaime Atocha, DDP (Dominicana don't play, Trinitarios, y por supuesto y más variado "machete".


----------



## Kriegsmarine (10 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Po vale, pa eso se supone pagamos a policias monguer 2000 eypos al mes, para que curren y detengan a la chusma.
> 
> Si no habra que despedir a gente y subvencionar patrullas ciudadanas, mas barato y eficaz.



El problema es que esos policías los detienen y llegan vuestros jueces progresista con vuestras leyes progresistas y lo vuelven a soltar a la media hora y encima el que se planta delante del juez es el policía que ha sido denunciado por el detenido porque durante la detención le apretó mucho las esposas.
Es el progresismo, amigo, y acaba de empezar, lo que tenemos por delante ni lo imaginamos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le_petit (10 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Creo que este fin de semana la policía va a estar ocupada desarticulando una peligrosa banda nazi que ha quemado una bandera gay en algún sitio y mostrarán los cuchillos que tenían en la cocina, unos "libros peligrosos" y un pistolón antiguo de decoración que uno tenía en el salón de la casa.



Tenga en cuenta que hay mucho remero que sale el sabado y se quita la mascarilla en exteriores habiendo aglomeracion y hay que pararlos porque hay que doblar la curva.


----------



## cacho_perro (10 Feb 2022)

DISFRUTEN LO VOTADO        









VOX prefiere los inmigrantes procedentes de América Latina


VOX, partido liderado por Santiago Abascal propone “establecer cuotas de origen privilegiando a las nacionalidades que comparten idioma e importantes lazos de amistad y c...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los suecos, alemanes son aburridos para las bigotudas, ellas quieren simios que Bailén con un IQ de 75.



Los comentarios del video tienen tela... un monton de orangutanes que no saben ni escribir y un monton de tias españolas diciendo que pasan de los españoles. Todos al barco de vuelta al paraiso Dominicano.


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Feb 2022)

Uno de los dos DDP detenidos el pasado sábado por matar a un joven en Usera fue uno de los 37 arrestados por prostituir a menores en Madrid | Madrid (elmundo.es)


Al proceder a su identificación descubrieron que Sandy A. C ya fue arrestado por su presunta implicación en la trama que explotaba sexualmente a las menores y las obligaba también a vender droga.

*Fue puesto en libertad* a pesar de estar acusado de un presunto delito de abuso sexual con penetración a una menor de 16 años, otro de prostitución de menores y otro contra la salud pública.

Durante la investigación de la red se descubrió que* mantuvo relaciones sexuales con dos de las menores, testigos protegidos, a las que pagó con sustancia estupefaciente sabiendo que tenían entre 14 y 16 años.* Era, además, una de los personas habituales en el poblado chabolista situado junto a la calle San Dalmacio de Villaverde donde acudía para la venta y el consumo de base de cocaína o crack.


----------



## sinfonier (10 Feb 2022)

Vienen los mejores. Los más valientes.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Feb 2022)

NoTV dijo:


> Yo con una 9mm me. Apaño, ya si eso alguien me llevará tabaco a Puerto 2 y haré algún vis a vis si me. Dejan pero a mi núcleo familiar no lo tocan... Es lo que hay, en 4 tacos estoy otra vez en. El. Mercado



Walther P99 9mm:




__





walther p99 9mm - Buscar con Google






www.google.com









ASP 9mm:


asp 9mm - Buscar con Google







ASP 9mm


More than just a simple novelty in James Bond's arsenal is the ASP, which replaced his famous Walther PPK as his favorite sidearm during the later 1980s novels written by John Gardner and up through the mid 1990s novels GoldenEye and Cold.The ASP is virtually an ideal pistol for James Bond since...




www.jamesbondlifestyle.com










Y las de alta cadencia y alta capacidad:


9mm submachine gun - Buscar con Google



Heckler & Koch (H&K):







B&T:








B&T USA AWARDED THE CONTRACT TO SUPPLY THE LAKE COUNTY INDIANA SHERIFF’S DEPARTMENT WITH MP9 9MM SMG SUBMACHINE GUNS - B&T USA


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEDATE: April 9, 2019Contact: Jon Scott +1 (813) 653-1200 Tampa, FL – The Lake County Indiana Sheriff’s Department has chosen B&T USA to provide a compact concealable submachine gun platform to equip a group of its officers. The Department selected the B&T MP9 9mm SMG due to...




bt-usa.com


----------



## djvan (10 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vienen los mejores.



Si esto está así es porque el gobierno y los jueces quieren.. están dejando claro que es pertenencia a banda terrorista armada y que se puede aplicar los mismos procedimientos y leyes que se usaba contra eta.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Feb 2022)

No va a empezar a amanecer hasta que no se invoque al Sol.


----------



## Drogoprofe (10 Feb 2022)

Es como los gitanos llaman a las oersonas


----------



## siroco (10 Feb 2022)

si el PP no fuera una basura acomplejada cobarde, todos ellos. Crearían una policía autonómica (al menos en Madrid) dedicada a vigilar, perseguir, acosar, y a ser posible expulsar a todos los invasores y a todos los que vengan a dar por culo, que no entiendo todavía porqué cojones tenemos que aguantarlos. Es que no lo entiendo de verdad. Como puede tener una sociedad la indecencia de no protegerse de los invasores, y estar tan tranquilos. No lo entiendo. Es repugnante.


----------



## Escaramuza (10 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



El imperio británico y el español llevaron negratas a américa, que ahora nos vuelven. Si no los hubiéramos llevado a america, no hablarían español y tendríamos menos chusma.


----------



## PiterWas (10 Feb 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Yo los juntaría con los menas en un recinto cerrado , les daría a todos un Machete y que se diviertan



Si pasara eso los dominicanos se giñan y lloran como nenas pidiendo clemencia

Los menas son los que de verdad albergan crueldad en la sangre porque vienen de un pais medieval asesino y traicionero 

Los dominicanos solo son unos pringaos que han visto muchas pelis de mafiosos y raperos y quieren ser malotes pero en realidad son niñatos mantenidos por sus mamis que trabajan de lumis


----------



## ray merryman (10 Feb 2022)

siroco dijo:


> si el PP no fuera una basura acomplejada cobarde, todos ellos. Crearían una policía autonómica (al menos en Madrid) dedicada a vigilar, perseguir, acosar, y a ser posible expulsar a todos los invasores y a todos los que vengan a dar por culo, que no entiendo todavía porqué cojones tenemos que aguantarlos. Es que no lo entiendo de verdad. Como puede tener una sociedad la indecencia de no protegerse de los invasores, y estar tan tranquilos. No lo entiendo. Es repugnante.



Es lo que quieren los que mandan


----------



## chortinator (10 Feb 2022)

ojala que se carguen a unos cuantos hijos de peperos y sociatas


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Feb 2022)

HermanosCobrisos vs Moronegrocs vs Etnianos vs Pakis

FIGHT


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Feb 2022)

Que hay más latino que un hispano?
Ellos son latinoamericanos.


----------



## John Connor (10 Feb 2022)

Bueno pero por lo menos sabemos que las pensiones estan a salvo


----------



## Araco (10 Feb 2022)

Siempre recuerdo esa gran película de Mel Gibson, "Bravehearth", con los clanes alzándose contra un poder extranjero. El "Estado" vendió la burra con que representaba a la gente y no obedecía a poderes internacionales como el Papado, ahora ya vemos en que ha acabado todo eso, cuando el que debe proteger a los blancos esta de parte de los clanes marronidos que se reparten las urbes.


----------



## César Borgia (10 Feb 2022)

Los niños de Ayuso.


----------



## Derrochaduros (10 Feb 2022)

Vuelve la ley del más fuerte, eso sí todo muy resiliente y tolerante, y con bozal


----------



## Patito Feo (10 Feb 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Siempre con la misma frase de mierda de que si vienen a trabajar no me importa que estén aquí. Sois retrasados mentales, con el paro que hay deberían estar todos fuera del país. A mi si me importa, quitan el trabajo a los españoles, bajan los sueldos de los españoles y aumentan los precios de la vivienda.
> 
> No aportan nada bueno a la sociedad, trabajen o no.
> 
> Subnormales, que no valéis para nada, no tenéis ni un mínimo de sentido común.



Se llama DUMPING LABORAL y cuando la izquierda era izquierda y los sindicatos servian para algo, era una cosa muy mala que hacia el empresario explotador. Ahora es una cosa muy buena que hace la izquierda. Me cago en sus putos muertos.


----------



## petro6 (10 Feb 2022)

Por lo visto a estos macacos el peor insulto que se les puedes lanzar es barriga verde. No tengo ni idea de lo por qué, pero eso me dijo un colega que se fue a la República Dominicana por negocios.


----------



## vinavil (10 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...






Los británicos llevan años con el mismo problema pero con negros. No es ni noticia. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas (mientras se maten entre ellos).

Próximamente en España:


----------



## EGO (10 Feb 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Los británicos tiene exactamente el mismo problema pero con negros.



Ademas de cagaplayas y pakistanies.Los franchutes tambien problemas con negros en Paris y Marsella que es basicamente una colonia de Argelia.

Y en EEUU hay ya mas de 60 millones de hispanos.Pueblos en los que solo se habla español y americanos anglosajones protestando porque no les antienden en ingles en los McDonalds.

La marronizacion es imparable en occidente.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Feb 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los niños de Ayuso.



La verdulera (junto con Especulanza Fumaguirre y Nachete González en tiempos pasados) se ha dedicado a impulsar Madrid como la ciudad fiestera de Europa donde nunca se duerme, donde los horarios nocturnos se alargan en pro del neoliberalismo más absoluto, y encima pretendiendo que Madrid sea una ciudad abierta para todo aquel que quiera disfrutar de su interminable noche.
Para colmo, la verdulera de barra de bar hoy viene a decir que todos esos delincuentes son tan españoles como cualquier otro mientras desprecia a los españoles nativos de las regiones con lengua propia y mientras mira más a América (como Aznar) que al norte de Europa.

No tiene ni una pizca de vergüenza, como tampoco la tienen los de BOCS con su predilección por los hermanos culturales del otro lado del charco.


----------



## overdrive1979 (10 Feb 2022)

En cuanto a las previsiones de que el próximo finde será sangriento en los países madrileños, todos tranquilos que dicen las F.C.S.E. que todo es una falsa alarma. ¿Acertarán o veremos correr la sangre?


----------



## Romu (10 Feb 2022)

Que se maten entre ellos que estan muy ociosos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Si esto está así es porque el gobierno y los jueces quieren.. están dejando claro que es pertenencia a banda terrorista armada y que se puede aplicar los mismos procedimientos y leyes que se usaba contra eta.



Lo usan para detener indepes por unos tweets o unos mensajes de whatsapp pero no para detener panchitos con machetes.

Esta es vuestra hezpaña.


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vienen los mejores.




Esta es la respuesta de ayuso


----------



## Kartoffeln (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Esta es la respuesta de ayuso



vaya papelón el de la ayuso, se lo decía precisamente en plan dando lecciones a Monasterio, hija de cubanos...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (10 Feb 2022)

SON NUESTROS ERMANOS


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Esta es la respuesta de ayuso





Es un puta y espero que lo que ha dicho tenga consecuencias para ella.


----------



## Segismunda (10 Feb 2022)

Coño, que van a adaptar La Purga en panchito.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Los que acabaron con el imperio Español fueron los blanquitos ricos traidores,los indígenas eran TODOS leales a la corona,LEE un poco



ESo es falso, Tupac Amaru ii dice lo contrario, aplicó una guerra para exterminar a todo español y criollo.


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los comentarios del video tienen tela... un monton de orangutanes que no saben ni escribir y un monton de tias españolas diciendo que pasan de los españoles. Todos al barco de vuelta al paraiso Dominicano.



Pues habría que expulsar a todas las enanas bigotudas gitanomoras y reemplazarlas por esbeltas ucranianas carahadas.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Pues habría que expulsar a todas las enanas bigotudas gitanomoras y reemplazarlas por esbeltas ucranianas carahadas.



No lo veo mal negocio, desde luego.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Feb 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Esa es la de Barcelona, la de Madrid es "Machetón"


----------



## Fiallo (10 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No lo veo mal negocio, desde luego.



Aunque ya no son tan peligrosas las bigotudas. Bigotuda que veo con simio no tiene hijos por más choni que sea.


----------



## Me voy del foro (10 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Es un puta y espero que lo que ha dicho tenga consecuencias para ella.



pues yo deseando que la violen en un portal de Parla a esta hija de puta de ayuso, la putita del Cabal


----------



## Me voy del foro (10 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Soy de madrid y la verdad ya no se puede vivir aca con la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay, para colmo andan armados con cuchillos y venden drogas.... increible lo que esta viviendo mi querida españa




si piensas que los políticos harán algo por ti...no tienes en mente salir de ese estercolero progre y casposo??


----------



## Lobo macho (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Manzanares (11 Feb 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 938728



Exactamente.


----------



## briancon (11 Feb 2022)

Vox estaba pidiendo cuotas para favorecer la llegada de latinos hace pocos meses y quiere seguir manteniendo los mismos requisitos para la nacionalidad a los latinoamericanos y endurecersela al resto 

Tras epidemia de bandas latinas, los patriotillas repiten como loros solo queda VOX.

Ni Torrente es tan tonto.


----------



## Lovecraf (11 Feb 2022)

Ahora en el programa de Iker en Cuatro TV hablan de las bandas. Va a entrevistar a dos ex integrantes de bandas latinas.


----------



## birdland (11 Feb 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Vox estaba pidiendo cuotas para favorecer la llegada de latinos hace pocos meses y quiere seguir manteniendo los mismos requisitos para la nacionalidad a los latinoamericanos y endurecersela al resto
> 
> Tras epidemia de bandas latinas, los patriotillas repiten como loros solo queda VOX.
> 
> Ni Torrente es tan tonto.




mentira 
eso es mentira ...o dicho de otra manera , es usted un mentirosos


----------



## dayan (11 Feb 2022)

Urge la creación de machetodromos donde la cultura indígena del centro y sur de América pueda expresar sus costumbres, idiosincrasia y manera de entender la vida sin interferencias de la supuesta superioridad moral del país de acogida.

Un espacio de LIBERTAD de multiculturalidad y de PROGRESO donde puedan darse MACHETAZOS HASTA LA MUERTE, sin limitaciones de sexo, edad o pertenencia a banda.

Un machetodromo donde los más bravos acaben con los menos BRAVOS y un camión de la basura en la puerta, para que cargue los cadaveres de los macheteados perdedores y los deposite en el vertedero más próximo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Ha dejado caer la policía en el programa de Iker, que el problema es la falta de cacheos y sanciones. Tienen orden de dejarlo por racismo


----------



## Me voy del foro (11 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Ha dejado caer la policía en el programa de Iker, que el problema es la falta de cacheos y sanciones. Tienen orden de dejarlo por racismo



Plan Kalergi a toda mecha


----------



## Me voy del foro (11 Feb 2022)

si es que todos los partidos están controlados por el cabal, Vox no creo que sea la excepción


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Por qué el Reino Unido sufre una devastadora ola de apuñalamientos entre jóvenes


Los recortes policiales y el incremento alumnos expulsados de los institutos, entre los motivos que se apuntan



www.abc.es




Analizando los datos, coincide el aumento con la dejadez de la policía en los cacheos. Y cuando fueron más duros, bajaron.
También ayudarían leyes más duras


----------



## Me voy del foro (11 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Por qué el Reino Unido sufre una devastadora ola de apuñalamientos entre jóvenes
> 
> 
> Los recortes policiales y el incremento alumnos expulsados de los institutos, entre los motivos que se apuntan
> ...



Si lo ves desde el plano de vista de un Plan Kalergi, tiene sentido que le hayan dado ordenes a la Policía para no cachearlos o para soltarlos rápido cuando los trincan, como dice el comisario que salió en Iker

más razones para hacer la purga cuando ya no podamos más, yo incluso ya me estoy descargando la música para las cacerías de traidores 24/7


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Feb 2022)

Es también lo que han dicho, los casos de homicidio en grado de tentativa xk hay un Samur cerca, un policía pone un torniquete. Son muchos y son silenciados


----------



## FernandoGTR (11 Feb 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Es también lo que han dicho, los casos de homicidio en grado de tentativa xk hay un Samur cerca, un policía pone un torniquete. Son muchos y son silenciados



Lamentablemente con la izmierda que tenemos y la derechita cobarde del PP, si se implanta eso es ser un fascista / franquista / racista. Por eso Australia me gusta su politica de inmigración, si no tienes contrato de trabajo aquí no vengas. Porque no van pateras allá? Ah si, porque si no pepinazo al canto y los tiburones ya haran desaparecer las pruebas.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Feb 2022)

Queda poco para que anochezca y para que empiece la batalla.
Hoy muchos borjamaris capitalinos, tan liberales y tan ayusistas ellos, se van a quedar sin ir a bailar reggaeton al antro de turno, no sea que un hermano cultural del otro lado del charco le de por sacar algún cuchillo jamonero.


----------



## keler (11 Feb 2022)

Menudo pozo de mierda que se ha convertido Madrid. Le está disputando el puesto de lodazal infecto a Warcelona.


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 Feb 2022)

Invoco a @Bercipotecado o a algún forero que sea trabajador del SAMUR (si lo hubiera), a ver si nos cuentan de primera mano si está siendo una noche complicada.
Perfectamente puede haber pasado algo ya, pero los medios de desinformación masiva no nos contarán nada hasta bien entrada la mañana del sábado o del domingo.


----------



## Villalón (12 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



Será que en Londonistan y otras ciudades de RU se quedan atrás en lo que a basura marrón se refiere...


----------



## Bercipotecado (12 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @Bercipotecado ILUMINANOS



Poca iluminación puedo traer al hilo, según estan las normas ahora, la calle es de ellos. Tenemos las manos mas atadas que cualquier policía europea, si quitas a los Alemanes o los suecos.

Según entran por un lado salen por el otro, y no les toques un pelo que hay 20 asociaciones woke que te van a hundir en la miseria.


----------



## BHAN83 (12 Feb 2022)

Ayuso a VOX sobre las bandas latinas: "La delincuencia no está relacionada con el origen de las personas"


https://videos.elmundo.es/v/BZGLwFWbFFk-ayuso-recibe-una-gran-ovacion-de-la-izquierda-por-este-ataque-a-vox-sobre-las-bandas-latinas?autoplay=true meparto:meparto:meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zbigniew (12 Feb 2022)

Puedo salir a echarle a los palomos o me quedo en casa? Decidme joder.


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## -Alexia- (14 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menudo pozo de mierda que se ha convertido Madrid. Le está disputando el puesto de lodazal infecto a Warcelona.



Que no hombre que la multiculturalidad y diversidad es güena que nos lo dicen los de (((siempre))) por eso, en su país no la quieren.
*Tenemos unos políticos que están TODOS vendidos a los de (((siempre))) y quién no se dé cuenta que se lo haga mirar.
Plan Kalergi a todo trapo.*


----------



## Loignorito (14 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si el Imperio Español hubiese eliminado a todos estos indigenas como hizo el Imperio Británico, ahora no estariamos así,...



Error. Fue el no vencer a Inglaterra lo que nos ha llevado a esto. En tiempos del Imperio Español, esa gente era culturizada en las universidades, las primeras de América, y enseñados en religión y buenas costumbres. Ha sido el imperio anglosajón el que ha convertido todas esas provincias de España en estercoleros, con sus mafias y drogas.

Día maldito aquel en que la mal llamada Armada Invencible no acabó con la reina caníbal inglesa y sus masones. Toda la miseria del mundo la han propagado ellos. Hijos de la Gran Puta, que es lo mismo que decir 'hijos de la Gran Bretaña'.


----------



## alfamadrid (14 Feb 2022)

Donde están los skinheads cuando se les necesita ????


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Feb 2022)

alfamadrid dijo:


> Donde están los skinheads cuando se les necesita ????



¿Cuales? Son los tuyos?


----------



## jota1971 (14 Feb 2022)

Joder como está Madrid, los Dominicanos amenzando al personal.....y decían de Barcelona...Hay Faena...os enviamos a la COLACAU para que ponga orden, parece que No pero tiene algo que la chusma le hace caso,,,,ya vereis...


----------

